# عندك مشكلة " عاتييفية " نجرب نحلها سوا



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

*عندك مشكلة " عاتييفية " نجرب نحلها سوا*
*حلال العُقد مغناطيس المشاكل معاكم ...*
*لا يوجد تحت السماء مشكلة بلا حل ...*​

*وبما أننا شعوب لديها ثقافة الشكوى تعالوا نجرب ثقافة الحلول ...*

*خطوات هامة لمواجهة المشكلة :*

*(1) - واجه المشكلة بالأبتسامة ...*
*أبتسم ...مهما كانت المشكلة وحجمها..ماتضربش كف على كف ...*
*وأنتى كمان ما تلطميش على وشك عشان الميك آب ( الصينى ) ما يبهدلش عينيكى ....*
*ولا تشدى شعر راسك ( عشان الصبغة ما تطلعش فى أيدك )*

*(2) أسأل ... أسألى نفسك ..أية أقصى حاجة ممكن تحصل يعنى ؟ *
*عارفين ؟*
*ولا حاجة ...أقصى حاجة ممكن تحصل هى ( ولا حاجة )*
*أية اللى هيحصل ؟؟ *
*هتسيبيه ؟ *
*هتسيبها ؟ ..*
*هتسيبوا بعض أنتو الأتنين ( يُفضل برضه وتريحوا دماغنا ) *
*يبقى مش مكتوب لكم تكونوا مع بعض ...*
*عرفتوا بقى انها ( ولا حاجة )*
*هنزعل شوية ونتنكد ونقول هجرتنى وهى تقول مسماحة والحاجات تتييى ؟؟*

*بكرة يجى لك سيد سيده .... تمرمطى بيه الأرض براحتك ..*
*وانت بكرة تتعرف على واحدة أحلى منها وتنكد عليها عيشتها *
*وتنفس عن العقدة اللى جواك تجاه بنات حوا ...*

*(3) لاتذهب الى الخمارة وتعمل لى فيها شكرى سرحان والا عبد الحليم حافظ*

*وانتى كمان ...*
*سيبك من شارع الهرم والكلام الفارغ دة ....*
*يعنى لما هتهزى وسطك هيرجع لك أسم النبى حارسه وصاينه ؟*
*والا هيقول عليكى كلام بطال ويبوس أيده وش وضهر *
*أنه خلع منك قبل ما يشتغل وراكى " طبال " ...؟!!*

*مين هيبدأ معانا بأول مشكلة ...أتجدعنوا أماااال ...*
*ياللا حد ينفعنا عشان أثبت لكم أن كلامى صح ...*
*مين هيستفتحنا ؟؟*
*وألا أستفتح أنا نفسى ؟؟*

*ملحوظة : ممنوع أستخدام الخاص ...:fun_lol:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*

*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*( فيه حاجة أسمها موبايلات انتى وهى ) :new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أبريل 2012)

ايوه يا اسامه

البرنامج بتاعك اتاخر خالص علينا بصراحه
بس كويس انه جه

انا هابدا معاك واقولك مشكلتي
هجرني اهي اهي اهي ( تبكي بقهر ) بس كدا وكدل دلع بنات بقي
كل اللي انا عملته اني كنت بحبه ( وتبكي تاني ) ناويه علي ايه دي مش عارف
ما علينا نكمل
كنا ماشيين مره وايدينا متشبكه
وفجاه سابها عشان يولع سجاره
روحت زعلانه ازاي يسبني عشان سجاره
معقوله هي اهم مني عنده
للدرجه دي مش قادر يستغني عنها
وروحت مروحه وقفلت فوني كمان
وهو لا عبرني اصلا
بجد بجد اعصابي تعبت منه
قولي اعمل ايه معاه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايوه يا اسامه


 *أسامة ميييين ؟؟؟*
*أنا ( عبود ) ياحولة ...*



> البرنامج بتاعك اتاخر خالص علينا بصراحه بس كويس انه جه


 *بدأنا الدلع وأنما ماليش فى الأنظمة تتيى ...قابلينى ورا المنتدى :new6:*


> انا هابدا معاك واقولك مشكلتي
> هجرني اهي اهي اهي ( تبكي بقهر )


 *فى ستين داهية أخد الشر وراح ...:fun_lol:*



> كنا ماشيين مره وايدينا متشبكه
> وفجاه سابها عشان يولع سجاره
> روحت زعلانه ازاي يسبني عشان سجاره


 *عشان السيجارة بفلتر وانتى مافيش فلتر على بقك ..*
*نازلة رغى فى رغى لما صدعتى الواد ...ولع سيجارة *
*حقه ...*


> معقوله هي اهم مني عنده
> للدرجه دي مش قادر يستغني عنها
> وروحت مروحه وقفلت فوني كمان
> *وهو لا عبرني اصلا*


 *يبقى السيجارة كانت محشية حاجة ....*
*شربها ...اشتغلت معاه ...شافك على حقيقتك* 


> بجد بجد اعصابي تعبت منه
> *قولي اعمل ايه معاه*


 *هديكى عنوان غرزة عطيطو بيبع صنف مضروب ...*
*أنزلى أشترى له توناية يلفها فى سيجارتين*
*هتبقى ( داليا البحيرى ) فى عينيه ...:flowers::love45:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*اللى بعده والا اللى بعدها ....*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أبريل 2012)

انت شحورت البت في الرد ياولدي
وعطيطو مين دا
ابو شفوره شغال معانا كويس واللي نعرفه احسن من اللي مش نعرفه
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (22 أبريل 2012)

هو أيه ده ؟ ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أبريل 2012)

دا حد بيبع لبن مضروب مش تشتري منه
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (22 أبريل 2012)

> عارفين ؟
> ولا حاجة ...أقصى حاجة ممكن تحصل هى ( ولا حاجة )


سيبك انت , دى نقطة مهمة جدا , وعلشان الشخص يكون مدركها لازم يكون حاسس من الاول بامان وثقة اصيلة وبانى عليها علاقته , مش العكس , يعنى مش معتمد على العلاقة العاطفية علشان يستمد الاحاسيس دى ,, ما هو (هى) بيترعب وبيحس انها مش "ولا حاجة" وانها نهاية العالم علشان هو "اعتمد" على اللى قدامه , ومن هنا مرعوب لينفصل عنه وحياته "تنهار" !


----------



## the shepherd (22 أبريل 2012)

طب يا استاذي بخصوص الي عنده فرااااااااااااااااااااااااغ عاطفي   
مفيش اي حاجة ممكن تنصحه بيها 
" احسن الدنيا مملة قوي من غير المشاكل العاطفية "
 ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

Critic قال:


> سيبك انت , دى نقطة مهمة جدا , وعلشان الشخص يكون مدركها لازم يكون حاسس من الاول بامان وثقة اصيلة وبانى عليها علاقته , مش العكس , يعنى مش معتمد على العلاقة العاطفية علشان يستمد الاحاسيس دى ,, ما هو (هى) بيترعب وبيحس انها مش "ولا حاجة" وانها نهاية العالم علشان هو "اعتمد" على اللى قدامه , ومن هنا مرعوب لينفصل عنه وحياته "تنهار" !


*بالظبط كدة ...هى الصياغة فيها نوع من التبسط والسخرية المقصودة *
*لأن الكل بيعتقد ساعتها أن حياته توقفت وأنها خلاص مش قادر أو مش قادرة تكمل ...*
*لكن الحقيقة أنه عادى جداً أن لآ يحدث توافق بين طرفين ما ...*
*مش نهاية الدنيا ...* 
*أى مشكلة لو فكرت فيها هى ( ولا حاجة ) بجد...*
*لأن النهار هيطلع والليل هييجى والحياة ستستمر شئنا أم أبينا*
*شكرا لأثراءك لموضوعى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> طب يا استاذي بخصوص الي *عنده فرااااااااااااااااااااااااغ عاطفي*   ​
> 
> مفيش اي حاجة ممكن تنصحه بيها ​


 
*عندك فراغ عاطفى روح أملاه وتعالى لى أحل لك المشكلة ..*
*واتمنى ما يكونش عندك مشكلة ...:fun_lol:* 


> *" احسن الدنيا مملة قوي من غير المشاكل العاطفية "*​
> 
> * *​



*مش عارف لية شامم ريحة تريقة :new6:*
*والا يمكن عندى أنا زُكام ؟؟؟:fun_lol:*
*من غير العواطف ياشيبرد مايبقاش فيه دنيا من أصله ...*
*مش تقولى مملة ....*
*مُملة أية ياراجل ...دى مش عيشة أصلاً ...*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

*الموضوع ياجماعة مفتوح للجميع*
*مفتوح للرأى الهادئ والنصيحة العادية بأعتبارى رد ( عواطف )*
*ومافيش مانع أننا نسخر من مشاكلنا اللى فاتت*
*عشان ننتصر عليها*
*أعتقد أن الموضوع واضح كدة ؟*


----------



## عبير الورد (22 أبريل 2012)

فعلا احنا نضخم المشاكل وهي ولا حاااااجه
عشان كده هسيبه احسن ويا دار ما دخلك شر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

عبير الورد قال:


> فعلا احنا نضخم المشاكل وهي ولا حاااااجه
> عشان كده *هسيبه احسن* ويا دار ما دخلك شر


*عملتى طيب ...*
*أشوف لك غيره ؟؟؟:new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## عبير الورد (22 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عملتى طيب ...*
> *أشوف لك غيره ؟؟؟:new6::new6::new6:*



لا غيره ولا حاجه
احنا ناقصين هم؟؟؟


----------



## white.angel (23 أبريل 2012)

*انا معنديش مشاكل عاطفيه يا مستر عبود ... *
*بس هشارك بردو D:*

*من اكبر المشاكل المسببه للمشاكل العاطفيه :*
*(1)  اننا فاهمين العلاقه العاطفيه غلط :
            - شايفين الطرف التانى اله مش بيغلط
            - متوقعين انه معندوش غيرنا فى الدنيا .. 
مش وراه شغل او مشاكل او حياه وبالتالى بنواجه صدمات متتاليه 
وخيبة امل لو حصل منه موقف بشكل عفوى او مقصود حتى *

*(2) اننا بنستعجل على العلاقه .. الولد او البنت يدخلو الجامعه .. 
ويحسوا انهم كبروا .. يبقى لازم نحب بقى .. ونعيش حياتنا*
*ودة بيخلينا نغلط فى الاختيار .. 
لان الهدف مش انى اختار شخص مناسب لحياتى .. 
انما الهدف هو انى اعيش علاقه عاطفيه وخلاص .. *

*موضوع رائع يا مستر عبود ..
 اول ما اتكعبل فى علاقه عاطفيه هعمل مشكله عشان اجيلك *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أبريل 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انا معنديش مشاكل عاطفيه يا مستر عبود ... *​
> 
> *بس هشارك بردو D:*​


 *يخرب بيت مستر عبووود ...قولى*




> *من اكبر المشاكل المسببه للمشاكل العاطفيه :*
> *(1) اننا فاهمين العلاقه العاطفيه غلط :*
> *- شايفين الطرف التانى اله مش بيغلط*
> *- متوقعين انه معندوش غيرنا فى الدنيا .. *
> ...


*تمام التمام ....وهو ده بيت القصيد فعلاً ..*​


> *لان الهدف مش انى اختار شخص مناسب لحياتى .. *
> *انما الهدف هو انى اعيش علاقه عاطفيه وخلاص .. *​


 *ربنا يكملك بعقلك ياوايت ...*


> *موضوع رائع يا مستر عبود ..*
> *اول ما اتكعبل فى علاقه عاطفيه هعمل مشكله عشان اجيلك *​


*فيه غطا بلاعة على باب المنتدى أوعى "تتكعبلى" فيه ...:smi420:*

*لكن مستر عبود قاعد على باب المنتدى ( مادد رجله ) ...:99:*​​​


----------



## عماد شحاته (25 أبريل 2012)

عبود موضوعك منور  ملها الوساده الخاليه شغاله زي الفل وفيه منها نوع صيني ورخيص للي عايز يشتري ياعم فكك بلا عواطف بلا جملات كلهم بلا ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بايبل333 (25 أبريل 2012)

عم عبود والى عندة مشكلة عاطفية لسة لم تحصل .؟
شخص بيتعاطف معاطفة تعاطفية مع معطوفة ....
خايف يتكلم معاها علشان لا تعطف طريقة ويحزن
ربما تعطف طريقة وتفرحة .....
يريد أن يعمل التعاطف قبل ما ياتى عاطف يعطف طريقة ويكون عطفة ذهب 
عندة احساس ان عطفة صحيح سيكون عطفة مع معطوفتة هو الصحيح 
كل ما يفكر فى التعاطف يجدها حقيقاً لا خيالاً

فهل سينتظر عاطف يعطفة ام يخبرها ......

اها مشكلة عطفية متعطفة بالعواطف ......


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

انقل الموضوع للترفيهى وانا اقولك مشكله


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

قولها هنا يا جو وخلاص


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انقل الموضوع للترفيهى وانا اقولك مشكله


 *ماتقول ياعم *
*أحنا نفسنا ترفيهى ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> عم عبود والى عندة *مشكلة* عاطفية لسة لم تحصل .؟
> ......


* لما تتعطف عليه وتحصل ...يجى لى وأنا أعطف عليه*



> شخص بيتعاطف معاطفة تعاطفية مع *معطوفة* ....


 *يتوقف على شكل المعطوفة ..إن كانت المعطوفة ببذر يغسلها أولا ...وأن كانت غير ذلك ..*
*يضربها فى الخلاط *


> خايف يتكلم معاها علشان لا تعطف طريقة ويحزن
> ربما *تعطف* طريقة وتفرحة .....


 *يجرب "العطفة" الجاية وقبل ما يدخل شمال* *يدور مع التيرن يلاقى نفسه ف أول المحور *



> يريد أن يعمل التعاطف قبل ما ياتى *عاطف* يعطف طريقة ويكون عطفة ذهب


*ما أعتقدش لأن عاطف طلبوه فى التجنيد ...*



> عندة احساس ان *عطفة* صحيح سيكون عطفة مع معطوفتة هو الصحيح


 *لو شربها عصير فى علب يكون أفضل قطعاً ...*



> كل ما يفكر فى التعاطف يجدها حقيقاً لا خيالاً فهل *سينتظر* عاطف يعطفة ام يخبرها ......


 *قول له يجرب الشاليموه ....*



> اها *مشكلة* عطفية متعطفة بالعواطف


*تم الرد بحمد الله وقوته ....*
*والله أعلم ...*


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

المشكلة انى مبحبش اى بنت 
بس هى مشكله عاطفيه 
انى بتعاطف مع اى بنت تكلمنى فى مشاكلها 
فتلاقى الواحد حواليه خمس ست بنات متعلقين فى رقابته 
مع انه اصلا مش بيحب ولا واحدة فيهم 
وانت عارف انا قلبى قلب خسايه 
مقدرش ازعل ولا واحدة منهم 
اعمل ايييييه


----------



## mahmoudmostafa (7 مايو 2012)

*اريد حلا*

انا مشكلتى بسيطه اوى بس مش عايز تريقه و خصوصا ان دى اول مشاركه ليا 
انا محمود هتم 18 كمان كام شهر وبحب بنت معايا فى درس بس المشكله انى خجول جدا قدام البنات ومش بعرف اقول كلمتين على بعض كمان انا معروف وسط اصحابى الولاد انى محترم و متفوق دراسيا فمش بحب حد يشوفنى وانا بكلم بنت مع انى عارف ان ده غلط .البنت دى انا بحبها من 3 سنين وعارف انها كمان بتحبنى من نظراتها ليا بس عمرى ما كلمتها الا من يومين بس خدت قرار انى لازم اكلمها وزى ما تيجى المهم فضلت ماشى وراها لحد ما سابت صاحبتها وكلمتها قولتلها  لو سمحت انتى اسمك ايه قالتلى منه قولتلها وكنت متلخبط اوى ومش عارف اقول ايه قولتلها ممكن تليفونك قالتلى مش هينفع قولتلها انا هكلمك مش هديه لحد قالتلى مش هينفع قولتلها انا اسف ومشيت حسيت بعديها انى كنت غلطان ومش عارف اعمل ايه وانا مش قصدى اتسلى بيها ولا الكلام ده انا بحبها بجد وخصوصا انى عمرى ما شوفتها بتكلم اى ولد 
وياريت محدش يستظرف فى الرد علشان المشكله دى تعبانى اوى ولو اى حد عنده حل مايبخلشى بيه عليا


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مايو 2012)

mahmoudmostafa قال:


> انا مشكلتى بسيطه اوى بس مش عايز تريقه و خصوصا ان دى اول مشاركه ليا
> انا محمود هتم 18 كمان كام شهر وبحب بنت معايا فى درس بس المشكله انى خجول جدا قدام البنات ومش بعرف اقول كلمتين على بعض كمان انا معروف وسط اصحابى الولاد انى محترم و متفوق دراسيا فمش بحب حد يشوفنى وانا بكلم بنت مع انى عارف ان ده غلط .البنت دى انا بحبها من 3 سنين وعارف انها كمان بتحبنى من نظراتها ليا بس عمرى ما كلمتها الا من يومين بس خدت قرار انى لازم اكلمها وزى ما تيجى المهم فضلت ماشى وراها لحد ما سابت صاحبتها وكلمتها قولتلها  لو سمحت انتى اسمك ايه قالتلى منه قولتلها وكنت متلخبط اوى ومش عارف اقول ايه قولتلها ممكن تليفونك قالتلى مش هينفع قولتلها انا هكلمك مش هديه لحد قالتلى مش هينفع قولتلها انا اسف ومشيت حسيت بعديها انى كنت غلطان ومش عارف اعمل ايه وانا مش قصدى اتسلى بيها ولا الكلام ده انا بحبها بجد وخصوصا انى عمرى ما شوفتها بتكلم اى ولد
> وياريت محدش يستظرف فى الرد علشان المشكله دى تعبانى اوى ولو اى حد عنده حل مايبخلشى بيه عليا




معاك فى الدرس ومتعرفش أسمها
والنبى انت عثل :*


----------



## Critic (7 مايو 2012)

عارف مشكلتك هتتحل امتى يا اخ محمود
لما تكتشف ان السن ده مفيهوش حب اساسا ! ده افتتان اوانجذاب له علاقة بكيمياء المخ ومحفزاته
مش هينوبك من الموضوع ده غير قلة التركيز فى دراستك اللى اولى بذهنك فى الوقت ده , وفر على نفسك الاستنزاف العاطفى والشعور بالذنب وسيبك من المواضيع دى لحد ما تتخرج وتشوف موقفك من الجيش وتشتغل وتبقى راجل ملو هدومك


----------



## The Antiochian (7 مايو 2012)

*حبيبي محمود من الجيد أنك تشجعت ولكن من غير المعقول أنك تحبها منذ 3 سنوات ولا تعرف اسمها !!!*
*المهم إن طلب الرقم من أول مرة من شاب محترم لا يصلح ، وليس هو الطريقة الاجتماعية المثالية ، كان من الممكن أن تبدأ بصورة موقف مشترك حول الدراسة مثلاً ، وتتفق معها على تبادل شرح بعض الأمور وهكذا ، أو بأسوأ الأحوال أن يكون الحديث تعبيراً عن إعجابك بها دون طلب الرقم ن على أن تبدأ بينكما صداقة وأحاديث .*
*أما موضوع الرقم فيأتي لاحقاً .*


----------



## mahmoudmostafa (7 مايو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> معاك فى الدرس ومتعرفش أسمها
> والنبى انت عثل :*


الدرس بيبقى فيه من 40 ل 50 طالب اعرف اسمها ازاى


----------



## mahmoudmostafa (7 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *حبيبي محمود من الجيد أنك تشجعت ولكن من غير المعقول أنك تحبها منذ 3 سنوات ولا تعرف اسمها !!!*
> *المهم إن طلب الرقم من أول مرة من شاب محترم لا يصلح ، وليس هو الطريقة الاجتماعية المثالية ، كان من الممكن أن تبدأ بصورة موقف مشترك حول الدراسة مثلاً ، وتتفق معها على تبادل شرح بعض الأمور وهكذا ، أو بأسوأ الأحوال أن يكون الحديث تعبيراً عن إعجابك بها دون طلب الرقم ن على أن تبدأ بينكما صداقة وأحاديث .*
> *أما موضوع الرقم فيأتي لاحقاً .*


اشكرك على الرد  انا عارف اللى انا عملته ده غلط وانى ماكانش المفروض ابدا كده بس دى اول مره اكلم بنت فكنت متلخبط اوى ومش عارف اقول ايه والكلام كان بيطلع بالعافيه


----------



## mahmoudmostafa (7 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> عارف مشكلتك هتتحل امتى يا اخ محمود
> لما تكتشف ان السن ده مفيهوش حب اساسا ! ده افتتان اوانجذاب له علاقة بكيمياء المخ ومحفزاته
> مش هينوبك من الموضوع ده غير قلة التركيز فى دراستك اللى اولى بذهنك فى الوقت ده , وفر على نفسك الاستنزاف العاطفى والشعور بالذنب وسيبك من المواضيع دى لحد ما تتخرج وتشوف موقفك من الجيش وتشتغل وتبقى راجل ملو هدومك


انا اعجبت بكذا بنت قبل كده وكنت عارف ان ده حب مش هيكمل بس مش عارف ليه البنت دى متعلق بيها اوى ومش قادر ابطل تفكير فيها وانت عندك حق فى موضوع قله التركيز ده بس بجد مش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2012)

*حدد اولوياتك يا محمود 
يعنى انت لسه قدامك مستقبل وطريق طويل
حطها هدف قدامك وقول لنفسك لو حب حقيقى هيستنى بس هيحتاج منى انجح واحقق ذاتى 
يبقى رقم واحد دراستى ونجاحى وانى اعمل اللى عليا
ولو اهملت ف اول خطوه هيضيع منك الهدف وتبقى انت مستحقتهوش من البدايه
ربنا يوفقك *


----------



## mahmoudmostafa (7 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حدد اولوياتك يا محمود
> يعنى انت لسه قدامك مستقبل وطريق طويل
> حطها هدف قدامك وقول لنفسك لو حب حقيقى هيستنى بس هيحتاج منى انجح واحقق ذاتى
> يبقى رقم واحد دراستى ونجاحى وانى اعمل اللى عليا
> ...


----------



## Critic (7 مايو 2012)

> انا اعجبت بكذا بنت قبل كده وكنت عارف ان ده حب مش هيكمل بس مش عارف ليه البنت دى متعلق بيها اوى ومش قادر ابطل تفكير فيها وانت عندك حق فى موضوع قله التركيز ده بس بجد مش عارف اعمل ايه


تأكد ان انجذابك ليها ده مجرد مشاعر والمشاعر بتروح وتيجى , سيطر على تفكيرك وخرجها منه
اقنع نفسك انك عندك سيطرة على نفسك وقراراتك , قول لنفسك انا لازم اركز فى دراستى , وقرر انك تتجاهل المواضيع دى دلوقت لأنك رغم انجذابك ليها عارف ان الوقت مش مناسب , مش كل حاجة منجذبين ليها لازم نعملها , لو خليت عاطفتك هى اللى تسيطر عليك مش هتعرف تتحكم فى نفسك بعد كدة وهتقع فى غلطات كتير , ده اختبار مهم لازم تجتازه , انك تاخد قرار ضد رغباتك وتبقى اده , ده هيخليك واثق من نفسك بعد كدة , وهيخلى زوجتك المستقبلة فيما بعد تثق فيك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

*إيش سوى فى المنتدى وأنا غايب ...*
*إيش طال عمرك انت وهو ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> المشكلة انى مبحبش اى بنت


طول ما انت حاطط الصورة دى عمرك ما هتحب ولا هتتحب ..!!



> بس هى مشكله عاطفيه
> انى بتعاطف مع اى بنت تكلمنى فى مشاكلها


 *قلبك حنين يعنى ؟!*



> فتلاقى الواحد حواليه *خمس ست* بنات متعلقين فى رقابته
> مع انه اصلا مش بيحب ولا واحدة فيهم
> وانت عارف انا قلبى *قلب خسايه*
> مقدرش ازعل ولا واحدة منهم
> اعمل ايييييه


سهلة ...خد من الخمسة ستة دول اللى تعجبك فيهم وتحس انها بتسلطفك وتستلطفها ...
والباقى أبعععععععععت على أخوك عبود ( دايركتيللى )
*قلب قلب خساية ؟*
ماتزعلشى ولا واحدة منهم *وماتعشمش ولا واحدة برضه* 
اقف معاهم على اعتبار انهم أصدقائك الأنتيم 
شوف فيهم وشوش صحابك الرجالة ...*بجد مش بتهريج*
تنتهى المشاكل ...بالتوفيق 
*وغير صورة الكبير ربنا يكرمك*


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> طول ما انت حاطط الصورة دى عمرك ما هتحب ولا هتتحب ..!!
> *قلبك حنين يعنى ؟!*
> سهلة ...خد من الخمسة ستة دول اللى تعجبك فيهم وتحس انها بتسلطفك وتستلطفها ...
> والباقى أبعععععععععت على أخوك عبود ( دايركتيللى )
> ...


ولا عاوز احب اصلا
الحب عذاب وحيرة على رأى الست شفيقة 
ودى شفيقة علشان متقوليش مين شفيقة دى 






انا قلبى حنين مع الحنين وحجر مع اللى مش حنين 
ماعدا حد واحد بس مقدرش اقوله تلت التلاته كام 
مهما حاولت من جوايا اقول كدة كفاية وكدة تجريح  على رأى سلطان الطرب 
ارجع واقول لا ياعم هى بتحبنى وبتخاف عليا وخايفه على مصلحتى ومش عاوزانى مربوط جنبها وسايب مصالحى
بس ارجع تانى واقول ان اللى بيحب ميحبش يشوف حبيبه زعلان 
فايه رأي سيادتك بقى فى المعضله دى 
يعنى انا متاكد انها بتحبنى
وانا بموت فيها 
بس هى  شايفه ان وجودها فى حياتى هيسببلى عطله ومشاكل ووووو 
فقررت تبعد عنى  وكل ما اجى اكلمها تدينى وش خشب 
وانا طبعا مبقدرش استغنى عنها 
بالنسبه بقى لدليفرى البنات فانا اوعدك انى اول ما الاقى واحدة مجنونه هبعتهالك تجننك فى عيشتك وتطلع عليك الجديد والقديم 
بالنسبه لصورة الكبير اوى 
بزمتك اشيل صورة الكبير اوى واحط صوره حد صغير
يرضيك دة يعنى


----------



## Samir poet (7 مايو 2012)

*طيب وانا محدش هيشوفلى مشكلتى ولا اقعد الطم واغنى اغنية ظلموة لعبد الحليم حافظ
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *طيب وانا محدش هيشوفلى مشكلتى ولا اقعد الطم واغنى اغنية ظلموة لعبد الحليم حافظ*​


*بالدور ياعم ...أنطر عليا الحين طال عمرك *
*لسة هرد على حودة وهرد على أوسى ناو ...*


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بالدور ياعم ...أنطر عليا الحين طال عمرك *
> *لسة هرد على حودة وهرد على أوسى ناو ...*


اسمها نو ولا الانجليزى بتاعك بعافيه شويتين


----------



## Samir poet (7 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بالدور ياعم ...أنطر عليا الحين طال عمرك *
> *لسة هرد على حودة وهرد على أوسى ناو ...*


*اووووووووكى من عينيا الاربعة بس وحيات عيونك بلا تريقة 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

بص ياحودة وأسمع من عمك عبود الخلاصة ...وبدون تهريج ...
أحلى حب هو اللى بتحكى عنه دة ...وأنا مختلف مع الأعضاء فى دى ...قلت لى لية ؟!
أقولك لية ...دة السن الجميييل اللى عمره ما هيرجع تانى ...ولحظة اكتشاف المشاعر بتبقى لحظة ممتعة ..سواء للبنت او للولد ...
لحظة السرحان الجميلة والأبتسامة الخجولة الرقيقة ..وألتهاب العواطف غير المبرر ...
عيش معاها حلم يقظة جميييل ...ايوة ..حلم يقظة جميييل..بس مش تشطح فيه ومش تقل أدبك ...عارف ان أقصى امانيك انك تمسك أيديها ...
عارف عارف ...ساعة واحدة فى اليوم فقط معاها ...
والباقى مذاكرة ونوم وأكل وياريت تكون بتلعب رياضة ..ولو ما بتلعبش..أعمل نفسك أبو تريكة 
*مش باهزر والله يامحمود باتكلم جد* ...
تخيل نفسك معشوق الجماهير وكول الناس حاباك وتتمنى تتعرف عليك ...وتخيلها هى بقى اللى نفسها تعرفك ...
وخجلانة ومكسوفة ...أحلام اليقظة شئ صحى جداً عكس ما الناس متصورة أنها مرض ...
لأ بالعكس ...*احلم بالمستحيل يامحمود...وحقق الممكن* ...اللى تقدر عليه ...
*بعد كام سنة* هتفتكر اللحظات دى على أساس أنها أجمل لحظات حياتك ...ومش بعيد لو اتجوزت تسمى بنتك ( *منة* )
هو *أسم جمييل* فعلا وعندك حق ...
وبعدين ياسيدى كويس قوى انها معاك فى الدرس دة هيشجعك انك *تحب الدرس*
*وتخرب بيت أبوك فى مصاريف الدروس الخصوصية* 
*الآخرانية دى بقى هزار ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اسمها *نو* ولا الانجليزى بتاعك بعافيه شويتين


*ههههههههه ما انا عارف ...وفرحان قوى أنك (( نو )) ؟!!*
*ما علينا ننتقل مع مشكلتك العاتييفية بعد فاصل إعلانى قصير نجيب حق التوبيك ...*


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههه ما انا عارف ...وفرحان قوى أنك (( نو )) ؟!!*
> *ما علينا ننتقل مع مشكلتك العاتييفية بعد فاصل إعلانى قصير نجيب حق التوبيك ...*


ومفرحش ليه يا اخويا 
الدنيا كلها مبهجه 
وكلها فرحه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

*oesi no






انا قلبى حنين مع الحنين وحجر مع اللى مش حنين 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**طيب ما دى ظاهرة صحية وعادى !!*



> *ماعدا حد واحد بس مقدرش اقوله تلت التلاته كام *
> *مهما حاولت من جوايا اقول كدة كفاية وكدة تجريح على رأى سلطان الطرب *
> *ارجع واقول لا ياعم هى بتحبنى وبتخاف عليا وخايفه على مصلحتى ومش عاوزانى مربوط جنبها وسايب مصالحى*


*بنت عاقلة ...*
*



بس ارجع تانى واقول ان اللى بيحب ميحبش يشوف حبيبه زعلان 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**عداك العيب وقزح ودلدل رجليه كمااان *



> *فايه رأي سيادتك بقى فى المعضله دى *
> *يعنى انا متاكد انها بتحبنىوانا بموت فيها *


*كونك انك أنت نفسك كدة تتحب ...*
*فدى فعلا مُعضلة مالهاش حل ...*
*



بس هى شايفه ان وجودها فى حياتى هيسببلى عطله ومشاكل ووووو 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**مش يمكن يكون العكس ؟*



> *فقررت تبعد عنى وكل ما اجى اكلمها تدينى وش خشب *
> *وانا طبعا مبقدرش استغنى عنها *


*بس هى أستغنت عنك كما يبدو هنا للجميع !!!*
*جربت تتناقش معاها مباشرة بدون لف أو دوران ؟؟*
*جربت تتنازل شوية عن كبريائك وتقعد تحل معاها ؟*
*لو مافيش حل يبقى خلاص خيرها فى غيرها والجايات أكتر من الرايحات *
*على رأى عمنا لطيف الله يرحمه ...*
*بس اوعى المرة الجاية تشوط فى العارضة تااااانى ...*
*



بالنسبه بقى لدليفرى البنات فانا اوعدك انى اول ما الاقى واحدة مجنونه هبعتهالك تجننك فى عيشتك وتطلع عليك الجديد والقديم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ناس ذووق ذوووق ذوووق*
*تُشكر ياحاج ...ونشوف مين اللى هيجنن مييين *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

*إنزل ياعم سمير يا شاعر *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مايو 2012)

تسجيل طلب أستشاره ..
المشكله حقيقيه ومتستمره منذ 8 سنوات ..
شاب عشق فتاه وعشقته فى فترة الثانويه العامه..وكانت تكبره بعام..ومن شدة حبها له ..رسبت فى الصف الثالث الثانوي بأرادتها كي يجتمعا فى سنه واحده ويدخلا الجامعه سويا..لكن لحظه المتعثر ..كان اخر مره صافحت يده يداها فى اخر يوم فى الأمتحانات ..ومن ساعتها انقطعت الاخبار عن العاشقه ..ولم يحاول العاشق السؤال عنها حتي لا يسبب له المشاكل لانه كان معروف لدي اهل بيتها بحبه الشديد لها وكانوا يمقتونه ويخبرونه دوما انها لن تكون له..
الأستشاره
تعتقد حضرتك بخبرتك هل الحب موجود بداخلها..
هل مازالت تحتفظ بجوابات الحب التي ارسلها لها العاشق..مع العلم انها فعلت لأجله الكثير لتحميه من مشاكل كثيره انتواها له اهلها وحمته من فخوخ عديده للأيقاع به وتحملت  لأجله الكثير من الاهانه والضرب من اهلها..تفتكر لسا فاكراه او لسا بتحبه بعد 8 سنين ماشفوش بعض وكانت بينهم اجمل قصة عشق زي ايام عبد الحليم كل التواصل فيها عن طريق الجوابات فى الفسحه المدرسيه ومكلمهاش غير مره هاتفيا وموقفش معاها غير مرتين ..وباقي قصة الحب نظرات وجوابات..افيدنا افادكم الله ​


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *oesi no*
> *طيب ما دى ظاهرة صحية وعادى !!*
> *بنت عاقلة ...*
> *عداك العيب وقزح ودلدل رجليه كمااان *
> ...


بص انا هوضحلك المشكله فين بالظبط 
انا سيبت شغلى من حوالى 5 شهور 
لسبب واحد
هو انى انقل نفسي من القاهرة للمدينه اللى هى عايشه فيها وهى مدينه صناعيه وفيها شركات ومصانع كتيرة وكبيرة  
قولت انقل هناك واخد شقه هناك بالايجار وبتاع علشان يبقى ده تمهيدا انى ارتبط بيها
ولكن اللى حصل فى ال 5 شهور دول انه  انا روحت هناك البلد دى ولفيت وبعت سيفيهات وخربت الدنيا والنتيجة صفر  
معرفتش الاقى شغل هناك
وانا متمسك بالخط اللى رسمته لروحى
ولكن هى لما لاقت المدة طولت قررت انها  تبعد لانه هى كدة بتبوظ حياتى 
حاولت كتير افهمها انه شغل هنا شغل هناك وهى ماسكه فى حاجة واحدة بس 
ايه اللى خلاك تسيب شغلك القديم 
مع ان الاجابه ببساطة 
بحبها


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إنزل ياعم سمير يا شاعر *


انت بتكروتنى يا عم الحج 
مش تصبر تحل المشكله الاول


----------



## Samir poet (7 مايو 2012)

*اخويا الغالى عبود على اعلى الحدود حل الاول مشاكل الشباب دى التعبانة الاولة خصوص الاخ نوووووووو
وبعدين هتكلم انا بعدين فى الاخر
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بص انا هوضحلك المشكله فين بالظبط
> انا سيبت شغلى من حوالى 5 شهور
> لسبب واحد
> هو انى انقل نفسي من القاهرة للمدينه اللى هى عايشه فيها وهى مدينه صناعيه وفيها شركات ومصانع كتيرة وكبيرة
> ...



*كدة ستوب تهريج ونتكلم فى الجد شوية ..*
*بص ياريس ..أى بنت فى الدنيا أو ست بتبحث عن الأمان*
*الرجل = الأمان *
*الخمسة أشهر اللى بتتكلم عنها مش فترة طويلة ...لكن*
*كانت كفيلة بفقد شعورها بالأمان ...التضحية مطلوبة والتهور فى أثبات الحب مطلوب وبتحبه البنت أو الست ...*
*الا ما يخص المستقبل ..*
*أنت تسرعت ...وحلك الوحيد هو انك ترجع شغلك القديم *
*أو ربنا يوفقك فى أى شغل تانى ...ومش لازم يكون جنبها فى منطقتها ..*
*ولو ليك نصيب فيها وانطبقت السما ع الأرض هتاخدها يعنى هتاخدها وثق فى ربنا ...*
*الأولوية الآن لإيجاد عمل ثابت ...*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 مايو 2012)

*مادري شو سالفه بس دام فيها عواطف انصح البنات
الرجل ماينعطى وجه بالمصري ماتديهوش وش
تغلي عليه يركض وراكي طنشيه يتجنن عليكيي
عامليه زي مايقولون طابع البريد وانتو عارفين ناس كانت
 بتعمل ايه في طابع عشان يلزق على الظرف ههههههه الذكيه هي اللي حتفهم
عساني قلت شئ مفيد بس *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *مادري شو سالفه بس دام فيها عواطف انصح البنات
> الرجل ماينعطى وجه بالمصري ماتديهوش وش
> تغلي عليه يركض وراكي طنشيه يتجنن عليكيي
> عامليه زي مايقولون طابع البريد وانتو عارفين ناس كانت
> ...



نصيحة اخوية بس ... شوفى اى حتة تستخبى فيها عشان محدش هنا هيعرف يدافع عنك بعد الكلمتين دول :t33:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *مادري شو سالفه بس دام فيها عواطف انصح البنات*
> *الرجل ماينعطى وجه بالمصري ماتديهوش وش*
> *تغلي عليه يركض وراكي طنشيه يتجنن عليكيي*
> *عامليه زي مايقولون طابع البريد وانتو عارفين ناس كانت*
> ...


*لية كدة لية كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ما كنا اصحاب ؟؟*
*مش متفق معاكى أنا لما تدخلى تجيبى معاكى المترجم بتاعك ؟؟؟*
*طابع بريد ؟؟ هى حصلت طابع بريد ؟؟؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 مايو 2012)

* شقاوه كنت فاكره حتدافعو عني مش انا بتكلم عشانكم وبزعل مني الشباب

عبود
المترجم بتاعي مرابط هناك اعملو ايه مش بيجي هنا
لسه اصحاب وانا في حمايتك هنا ماتتخلى عني عشاني ملقوفه
وبنصح البنات اللي بيحبو واحد مايستاهلش على فاضي هو ده اللي طابع بريد << بديت اخاف ههههه*


----------



## نغم (7 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لكن الحقيقة أنه عادى جداً أن لآ يحدث توافق بين طرفين ما ...*
> *مش نهاية الدنيا ...*


 واللى يتوافقوا جدا ويناسبوا بعض لاقصى الحدود لكن ظروفهم تمنعهم ,برأيك يقدروا يكملوا  عادى بدون اى انهيار؟؟


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2012)

اللى هيقول طابع بوسطه هقوله مثل السيجاره


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

نغم قال:


> واللى يتوافقوا جدا ويناسبوا بعض لاقصى الحدود لكن ظروفهم تمنعهم ,برأيك يقدروا يكملوا  عادى بدون اى انهيار؟؟


اقولك يا نغم ...وعن خبرة ورؤية ...وتجارب 
عندما يقرر أثنين الآرتباط فان الرب يكللهما بكل الحب ويرعاهما ...
هذه رأيتها فى اكثر من مرة ومع اكثر من كابل 
ومن المدهش فعلا انك تجدى مشاكل مالية يخيل لنا انها معقدة
ويتم حلها بطريقة قد يتصور البعض استحالتها لو فكر فى حلها بمفرده الا ان الرب يتدخل ويعمل من حيث لا نعلم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> اقولك يا نغم ...وعن خبرة ورؤية ...وتجارب
> عندما يقرر أثنين الآرتباط فان الرب يكللهما بكل الحب ويرعاهما ...
> هذه رأيتها فى اكثر من مرة ومع اكثر من كابل
> ومن المدهش فعلا انك تجدى مشاكل مالية يخيل لنا انها معقدة
> ويتم حلها بطريقة قد يتصور البعض استحالتها لو فكر فى حلها بمفرده الا ان الرب يتدخل ويعمل من حيث لا نعلم



ايه التفرقه العنصريه دي 
انا احتج
:smil13:

فى اعضاء مسجلين طلب استشاره الاول ..وحالتهم مستعصيه..

هيا ماشيه كوسه ولا ايه 

:dntknw:


عاوز حل لمشكلتي انا ...

:ranting:    :ranting:     :ranting:

انتا بتعاملني بجفاء كدا يا يا دكتور

:2:             :2:            :2:

انا مريض بردو 


:thnk0001:

اسحب استشارتي لدكتور تاني ولا ايه النظام 

شكلي هشكي لحماتك 

:a63:

وشكلي كدا عهمل انقلاب واكتب فيك قصيده هجو وهعمل مظاهرات هنا كمان ع التفرقه دي 

:scenic:          :scenic:

شكرا يا دكتور ...

شكلي كدا مش نازل من الحلقوم وعامل غصه لحضرتك...

يا اما هخجر لبره ..يا اما هدخل لجوه...


:flowers:

وفى كلا الحالتين هتنال طلبك الواضح من تعالمك...

ارسل لك محبتي 


:smil13:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 مايو 2012)

اه ع فكره ..انا سهران لحد دوقتي عشان مستني النصيحه بخصوص الأستشاره...

وعندي بكره الصبح شغل مهلك...وشكلي هغيب ع الفاضي من غير حته ما اطلع بنتيجه...

وممكن ارد لحضرتك مفهوم النظاميه بردو ع سبيل التذكره بما علمتني اياه

:new4:
​


----------



## Samir poet (9 مايو 2012)

*اظهار مشكلتى اخويا بدياة العمر كبيرة جدااااااا
ربنا يكون معاة
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> اه ع فكره ..انا سهران لحد دوقتي عشان مستني النصيحه بخصوص الأستشاره...​





بداية العمر قال:


>


*أعتذر عن التأخير أعددت لك رد بالفعل ولكن الكمبيوتر هنك واتمسح الرد*
*الظاهر مش عاجبه قضيتك ...*
*لكن على مين قررت أعادته تانى ...*




> تسجيل طلب أستشاره ..
> المشكله حقيقيه ومتستمره منذ 8سنوات ..
> شاب عشق فتاه وعشقته فى فترة الثانويه العامه..وكانت تكبره بعام..ومنشدة حبها له ..ولم يحاول العاشق السؤال عنهاحتي لا يسبب له المشاكل لانه كان معروف لدي اهل بيتها بحبه الشديد لها *وكانوا**يمقتونه ويخبرونه* دوما *انها لن تكون له**..*​


*لم تحدد لنا ما هو سبب المقت هذا لدرجة أنهم يخبرونه به علانية هكذا ؟*​*تحديدك للرفض هو من سيحدد الرد *



> الأستشاره
> تعتقد حضرتك بخبرتك هل الحب موجودبداخلها..


*لا أعرف فلست مُنجماً ...*



> هل مازالت تحتفظ بجوابات الحب التي ارسلها لها العاشق..


*أحتمال نعم واحتمال لآ ..*



> مع العلم انهافعلت لأجله الكثير لتحميه من مشاكل كثيره انتواها له اهلها وحمته من فخوخ عديدهللأيقاع به وتحملت لأجله الكثير من الاهانه والضرب من اهلها..


*أعتقد انها على غير دينه ...!!! *
*فهل صحيح أعتقادى هذا ؟*



> تفتكر لسا فاكراه اولسا بتحبه بعد 8 سنين


 *أحياناً بعض الفتيات تحتفظ بذكريات حبها الأول ...*
*وهناك مثل يُضرب فى هذا ولكن من المستحيل ذكره هنا ...*
*ثمانية سنوات ولم يروا بعضهما البعض ؟!!*

*ب**ص ياسيدى :*
*الحب الأول عامة بيكون له ذكريات لذيذة قوى ...بعضها مضحك ( فيما بعد )*
*وبعضها جميل...يكلل هذا الحب بالزواج فى بعض الأحيان اذا كان هناك توافق بين الطرفين ...والتوافق المقصود هنا هو :*
*دينى - أجتماعى - تعليمى - - ثقافى *
*اذا ضاعت إحدى هذه التوافقات فلنضع الحب الأول فى خانة الذكريات *
*وصدقنى أن الذكريات هنا تكون أجمل بكثير جداً من الأصطدام بواقع مرير*


----------

